# Updating passport details in ImmiAccount



## Enam1974 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I am moving in Adelaide this year in September as my 489 visa has been granted. Since my passport expires on 05 March 2019, I reissued a new one without changing any information. During updating my passport details in Immiaccount, I came across the section that requires detailed "Reason" for changing passport that comes with couple of options like, 

Expired
Cancelled 
Damaged
Stolen
Incorrectly recorded
Lost

Now, can I select the option "Expired"? Because I'm confused that my previous passport hasn't been expired yet. Or what is the best option for me?

Seeking advice from respected members.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Enam1974 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am moving in Adelaide this year in September as my 489 visa has been granted. Since my passport expires on 05 March 2019, I reissued a new one without changing any information. During updating my passport details in Immiaccount, I came across the section that requires detailed "Reason" for changing passport that comes with couple of options like,
> 
> ...


I would have gone with expired
I don’t think this is going to be an issue for you

Cheers


----------



## Enam1974 (Mar 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would have gone with expired
> I don’t think this is going to be an issue for you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz,
Does that mean I don't need to inform the DIBP or update it on VEVO?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Enam1974 said:


> Thanks newbienz,
> Does that mean I don't need to inform the DIBP or update it on VEVO?


Of course you need to update it in VEVO
I was giving you the option on what to answer in the question on what happened to your previous passport

After a day or 2 of updating, recheck and make sure that the new passport numbers are appearing in VEVO

Cheers


----------



## Enam1974 (Mar 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Of course you need to update it in VEVO
> I was giving you the option on what to answer in the question on what happened to your previous passport
> 
> Cheers


Oh, got your points.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

the correct option is 'cancelled'. because that is what you've done and thats what the passport authorities mark on your old passport - atleast in india.
i just did it for my son. update in vevo. it gets immediately reflected


----------



## Enam1974 (Mar 4, 2018)

pravincv said:


> the correct option is 'cancelled'. because that is what you've done and thats what the passport authorities mark on your old passport - atleast in india.
> i just did it for my son. update in vevo. it gets immediately reflected


As per our system in Bangladesh, if there's a valid visa on a passport (stamped or online), and the passport holder informs the authority; then, it is not marked and thus, it is not cancelled. Mine is also the case. In that way my previous passport is not cancelled.


----------

